# Upgrading to 100G, planning commences



## nema (Oct 22, 2013)

I currently have a 24g JBJ Nano Saltwater tank with two Clowns and some coral. I'm making the big jump to a 100g tank paired with a 40g sump. So far I've scrubbed down the tanks and resealed them (bought them used) and leak tested them.

My roommate and I have been going back and forth on how to do the plumbing in order to ensure water flow in all areas of the tank (I will post photos of how i did the plumbing if you are interested). 

My first question is this, I know you can pair dry rock with Live Rock and allow the biofilter to slowly set into the dry rock which in turn will cure it. But can you do the same with sand? Can I buy 1 - 20lb bag of live sand and the rest "dry" sand and allow the bacteria to make its way through the substrate? 

My thought process behind this is that I currently have some very coarse live sand in my 24g and I want to have some softer sand that I could have (potential) gobies dig into to make hiding spots in ruts along live rock.

Once I figure out how I'm going to do the Live Rock/Sand I'll follow up with questions about livestock.

All help is appreciated. *c/p*


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

all sand or rock will become live over time.It should be fine to use "regular" sand mixed with your existing live sand or newly bought live sand.
24 to 100!NICE UPGRADE! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## nema (Oct 22, 2013)

So I've had my tank up and running for a month now and I can't seem to get it to cycle.

I have a 100g with a 60g sump. In the main tank I have 60 lbs of Live sand and 125 lbs of Dry Rock. I've tossed in a couple nuggets of Live rock from my Nano which has been running for a year now as well. I dosed 1ppm of Ammonia with Dr. Tim's "Ammonium Chlroide Solution" 4 weeks ago and the ammonia level hasn't dropped yet, after two weeks I added 75 gal worth of Bio-Spira.

I have no lights on the tank and am keeping the water topped off with RO.

HALP!!!


----------

